# Did my Californian Cannibalize her Babies?



## paulfaithw (Sep 14, 2013)

So, this was my first time breeding and bred both does 32 days ago. At first we weren't sure if they were even pregneant, but then they finally built nests. 

Yesterday afternoon I checked on them and the dutch had built a nice nest and was spending most of her time in it. She hadn't pulled fur to line the nest, but I thought I would wait it out. The Californian and refused to build a nest in her box and had instead done it in the corner of the cage. I could feel her nipples were enlarged while handling her and figured she was pregnant. She also hadn't lined it with fur.

This morning I went down hoping for babies. I found the dutch the exact same way as before. The californian had pulled a little fur and dumped it in the next. She had a large spot of blood (3 inch diameter) in one spot of the cage and another similar spot under the cage. But no babies. She was sitting there as if nothing had ever happened. I checked her again early afternoon and no change. 

We have been in a cool/rainy spell and I wonder if that caused it. Still our nightly lows are only in the 40's. I have her on a premium breeding feed supplemented with fresh greens.

Did she eat the babies? Or is she still in labor? Or am I missing something?
As I understand it, she had been successfully bred before I bred her. She is about a year old.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## VickieB (Sep 14, 2013)

Have you actually checked around in the hair. After mine have theirs they cover them in hair, and you wouldn't know there are babies there unless you put your hand in and checked around the box.


----------



## paulfaithw (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, I did feel around in the nest. There was just a little bit of fur, maybe half a cup and no babies. I checked again this evening and there was no change.


----------



## VickieB (Sep 15, 2013)

This has been my first year to raise rabbits, so I'm still a novice myself. But we have had 7 litters (and the 8th due tomorrow), and I've not seen any blood until AFTER the babies were born. That's not to say it couldn't happen, but you will probably need to hear from the more experienced breeders on this question...


----------



## paulfaithw (Sep 15, 2013)

I went down to check on them again just now. The dutch has still done nothing but is still VERY cranky so I suspect she is still pregnant. Her previous breeder (a 4-H project) said she was always very cranky when she is pregnant. I was pretty frustrated with the Cal and decided to breed her later this week. I reach in to pet her just a bit, and feel around in the nest again just to be sure. That was when I discovered a real nest behind the empty one. Complete with bunches of fur and warm babies. She had already refused the nesting box we gave her and I guess also decided to opt out of the current next and work behind it. I didn't count the babies, too nervous to disturb them. I'm just glad she has them.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 15, 2013)

*Yay congrats!*


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 15, 2013)

Nothin' like the thrill of finding warm and wigglies! Congrats!


----------



## VickieB (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

